# "Marco...Polo....Fish Out Of Water..." I'M NOT A FISH!!!



## Paul M (Oct 27, 2008)

I thought I'd share one of my captures from this weekend. I hope you enjoy it as much as I do.




​


----------



## jenn8504 (Nov 2, 2008)

Great pic.  I love the splashes of water.


----------



## Paul M (Nov 2, 2008)

jenn8504 said:


> Great pic. I love the splashes of water.


 
Thanks   Here's another:



​


----------

